# ERGON Grips



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone use Ergon grips?
Can you tell any difference with them?

Thanks


----------



## pmrider (Mar 14, 2008)

unless you have some sort of wrist problem/injury or are riding up fireroads or something for hundreds of miles. . . . I wouldn't recommend them. They are for giving you a more comfortable climbing position--- but for decending no bueno

IMHO and I am sure a bunch of people love em. . .


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yea, my fingers start to go a little numb after awhile. Nothing crazy, I can usually stop it, if I just shake my hands. Im gonna do a 100 miler in September, but would rather train with everything im gonna use up to that point. Dont want to change anything on race day.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

I use them and like them. YMMV


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

pmrider said:


> ...but for decending no bueno.














</a>






Grips being used in the ride video are the GX3.

Ask these riders.

Ergon grips will work for any type of riding: cross-country, endurance, commuting, all-mountain, etc. You will hear it over...and over....and over that these grips cannot be used on steep terrain. Not 100% true. Our grips have seen just about every terrain ridden on a mtb around the World. If you are having issues descending which our grips, likely the angle the wing is too high.

Ergon grips will work for any type of rider, whether or not he/she has hand or wrist issues. The basis for our product is to enhance the way the rider interacts with the handlebar contact point of the bike. Just as you buy saddles, tires, shoes & pedals.....the grips are another contact point to the bike. Why not look into an option that will keep your hands/wrists comfortable....whether it is a ride to the coffee shop or a 12 hr day on the saddle at 11,000 ft in Colorado.

As a rider, you need to make sure you choose the correct Ergon grip for your riding style.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I recently put some cork Ergons on my rigid 29er in an attempt to limit potential hand fatigue from the lack of a suspension fork. 

The hard position is nice and they are fairly comfortable, but I haven't used them long enough to decide if I prefer them to 'normal' grips. So far, I'd say that I prefer them for casual riding and they're a little awkward for anything agressive.


----------



## btotheg (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the carbon ones, and I like them a lot. took me a ride or two to get used to them, and now I am not sure I will ever go back to traditional grips/bar ends.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

It's the second mod/upgrade to every bike I get (after pedals). I love them and have not had any issues on any terrain. I use the GP1-Ls. I'm thinking about trying a set of the Cork versions.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Great, 
Thanks Guys!


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have *Ergon GC2-L* grips on my HT 29er. I love them and wouldn't change a thing. I later cheaped out with WTB ergonomic grips on my vacation bike (budget HT 26er) and they're only a pale shadow of the Ergon's shape and materials.

The only downside to the Ergon's I experience is that when riding way back behind the seat, the "wings" force me to bend my wrists a bit. It's a few seconds of minor discomfort offset by greatly enhanced comfort (and improved braking since my hands aren't numb/aching) the rest of each ride.

Some even say my Ergon grips _look_ like me which is ridiculous!


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

I got 'em and never noticed this "can't be used on descents" thing. What I DO know is that the wrist/hand numbness I had with the cheesy stock GT grips on my Sanction went away on the long rides after the Ergons went on. :thumbsup:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I tried the GX1's for a little while and absolutely hated them.

This past Christmas I was talked into giving the another chance and in the few rides I've got on the GP1's I'm glad I gave them another shot. I had a lot of trouble finding the right angle but it seems to have made a big difference so far.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

7daysaweek said:


> I tried the GX1's for a little while and absolutely hated them.
> 
> This past Christmas I was talked into giving the another chance and in the few rides I've got on the GP1's I'm glad I gave them another shot. I had a lot of trouble finding the right angle but it seems to have made a big difference so far.


What made the GXs bad in your opinion? I almost got them but went with the GP1s instead on a gut feeling. Glad I did now.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Ergon makes two styles of grips. The first, for which they're mainly known, is the palm support version, which comes in a handful  of variations. This version has the extended "wing" off the rear which creates a flatter, broader top area. I used this style when I had a bruised hand and regular grips were too painful. I found the palm support made it possible to ride relatively pain free. I also found that when descending technical steeps, the extended palm support made it impossible to plant my palm _behind _the grip,which is what I needed to do while being pulled into the bars by gravity and obstacles. Instead, I had to rely on death-gripping. This is why they are often criticized for descending.

The other style they make is a subtle variation on cylindrical grips. I've used these, and liked them - but I seem to keep coming back to Ritchey foam ergo grips.

As they say, YMMV


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been using the GA1 for several months. Its not as large as the others, so it works well for me. I do have a pair of the GX1's that I might try out in the coming months.


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

I have had the basic "wing" model on my bike for a few rides now. I like them, they do not suck or cause difficulties gripping on steep descents.


----------



## KDGast (Dec 24, 2006)

I use Ergon grips on several bikes for all types of terrain. Wouldn't think of using anything else.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have WTB Comfort Zone grips, which are probably a knockoff of Ergons, or at least the same idea. I had trouble clamping them to the bar tight enough to not twist, which turned out to be good because I can adjust them on the fly. If I'm climbing I can angle them up a bit, or if I'm descending I can twist them down a little. They are most helpful on long not too technical downhill sections as that's where my hands and arms would get tired using regular grips.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Gasp4Air said:


> Ergon makes two styles of grips. The first, for which they're mainly known, is the palm support version, which comes in a handful  of variations. This version has the extended "wing" off the rear which creates a flatter, broader top area. I used this style when I had a bruised hand and regular grips were too painful. I found the palm support made it possible to ride relatively pain free. I also found that when descending technical steeps, the extended palm support made it impossible to plant my palm _behind _the grip,which is what I needed to do while being pulled into the bars by gravity and obstacles. Instead, I had to rely on death-gripping. This is why they are often criticized for descending.
> 
> The other style they make is a subtle variation on cylindrical grips. I've used these, and liked them - but I seem to keep coming back to Ritchey foam ergo grips.
> 
> As they say, YMMV


Makes sense, I keep the GP1's wings turned slightly down - still get the benefit of palm support on the flat and while climbing but the wings' edge doesn't really dig into my hands on the descents which aren't Rockies epic-length. Only have experienced that deathgrip deal on one descent I do on one specific trail.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Wether or not you would like Ergon grips is tough to say because everyone is different. I tried a pair of the big ones and liked them except for technical terrain, they made me feel a little clumsy. I gave them away after one ride. I spent $40 on them. I tried them because my palms would get a little sore sometimes, but they didn't really seem to help that. I've been using Oury lock-ons prior, but now I've tried the ESI Chunky and love them, problem solved. The ESI Chunky grips are the most comfortable grips I have found. Give them a try for $18.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

i use the GA1-L on my blue pig and prefer them to the ODI Rogue's that i have on my monocog. i've also tried lock-ons from sette and sunline and still prefer the GA1's. if you don't care for or need the wing, the GA1 could be a good option. good luck!


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 22, 2010)

I have GX3's LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes, I have them on 2 different bikes. 1 with the bars ends on a low riser bar and one without the ends on a Carnagie bar. Like them both. Wouldn't change them.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Clones123 said:


> I have *Ergon GC2-L* grips on my HT 29er. I love them and wouldn't change a thing. I later cheaped out with WTB ergonomic grips on my vacation bike (budget HT 26er) and they're only a pale shadow of the Ergon's shape and materials.
> 
> The only downside to the Ergon's I experience is that when riding way back behind the seat, the "wings" force me to bend my wrists a bit. It's a few seconds of minor discomfort offset by greatly enhanced comfort (and improved braking since my hands aren't numb/aching) the rest of each ride.
> 
> Some even say my Ergon grips _look_ like me which is ridiculous!


I tried a set of these, but the little horns just got in the way for me. I couldn't use them like bar ends and they just rubbed on my little finger, so I ditched them... but kept the Ergons without the horns.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

roxnroots said:


> What made the GXs bad in your opinion? I almost got them but went with the GP1s instead on a gut feeling. Glad I did now.


I don't really know if it was the grip or just not messing with the angle enough. If anything it may have been because of the small size difference. Seems like the GPs are a little thicker with a larger contact area. Not really sure but I like the GPs.


----------



## XRC800 (May 21, 2008)

Personally, I can't wait to try out the new GP1 BioKork grips on my commuter bike. They look sweet. I plan to do an in depth review on my blog after I try them out.

http://dmalwitz.posterous.com/new-commuter-bike-grip-selection-ergon-gp1-bi

Dave


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ergon grips have been great for me in reducing hand numbness. I see no limitations over standard grips, only benefits. The only problem I have had is that the grip tends to slide around my bars at the recommended torque. When I tightened them down more, the locking mechanism broke. I had a pair of specialized "ergo" grips that I am using now with good results but do plan on switching back to Ergons when they wear out. 

I only wish Ergon technology could somehow be applied to road bars as my wrists are killing me on cross rides.

MrR


----------



## herothedog (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been using Ergon GX2s for almost two years now. I found them because of hand issues where I would have numbness in my hands during and after long rides and races. Since then I have had no issues!

As far as using them on technical terrain, I suppose "technical" is up to the rider. My experiences have been tens of thousands (maybe hundreds of thousands by now) feet of descents in the Rocky Mountains at races such as the Breck 100, Gunnison Growler, Park City P2P, 24hrs of Moab, and others.


----------



## WebInt (Apr 15, 2004)

pmrider said:


> unless you have some sort of wrist problem/injury or are riding up fireroads or something for hundreds of miles. . . . I wouldn't recommend them. They are for giving you a more comfortable climbing position--- but for decending no bueno
> 
> IMHO and I am sure a bunch of people love em. . .


I agree they are a little scary on steep, technical decents. Great grips but I just felt I did not have a good grasp at times and felt I could slip off.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

roxnroots said:


> What made the GXs bad in your opinion?


The biggest suggestion from riders/racers to the GX line is to make it softer. The GX line of grips is 100% aimed at racing and performance, so it has a stiffer wing. To answer the call of keeping the GX style of grip...but making the wing softer similar to the GP models....we have launched the GS gripsets for Spring 2011.

These will be lightweight like the GX grips.....but offer a wing that has more flex. The GS line is aimed at 24 hour racing, 100 milers, endurance riding, and all day adventure riding. This grip was piloted to the Marathon World Championship title this year by Alban Lakata. All the GS grips are listed here (scroll down).








</a>

Personally, I feel the GS grips will make the GX models obsolete in the coming year. I have ridden with the GS during testing.....and it is the complete package for 5+ hour rides/races.








</a>

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

I ride a GF HiFi 29er and started out with the GP1 grips and did not like them, infact they were horrible. I switched to the GX2 with the little Bar End and LOVE them. Just like Jeff K said it like a saddle, not everyone made is going to suit YOU.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Had some, but "binned 'em"...really didn't prefer the restricted hand position...it's comfortable for awhile, but gets old. Personally prefer the thick, gooey ODI grips. I also agree with the comments about not being the best for downhill action...personal preference.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've got the GP1's on my Heckler that I used a good bit for riding Trestle at Winter Park. The wing is angled down, and I never had any issues with grip or control on any of the runs.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I have had the small sze GP1 grips on my XC bike for years. I am completely satisfied with them. No problems descending. 

Of course they are not for everyone, but I believe some people have the wings angled too far up and give up on them too soon.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Ive busted every finger thumb and both wrists at one time or another so hand pain and numbness have been a major issue with me. ergon grips pretty much eliminated most of my issues when i grab a round grip now it feels weird and awkward, zero issues with steep technical either. maybe some of these guys that are having issues have the large grips when they should be using the smalls I have huge hands so a large is a perfect fit,.


----------



## durkind (Jul 8, 2005)

*Cork vs GP1 Leichtbau.....*

....Which has the "softest" feel? I have the GX1s and are a bit hard. Have heard good things on the two listed above. Cork seem interesting.


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not to threadjack but these grips definitely have a (very small) sweet spot. If the wings are angled to high or to low, I get no benefit from them. Once I find the sweet spot im good to go but sometimes this can be difficult. As others have said, I bet many people give up on them before finding the right angle. The directions show what it is supposed to look like but I'm curious if there is a more precise formula to figure out the proper position. Maybe a certain angle at which new users should start at??

MrR


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

I love them. As many have said, you have to get the angle right.
I feel like I have a much more secure grip with less effort.

bb


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

durkind said:


> ....Which has the "softest" feel? I have the GX1s and are a bit hard. Have heard good things on the two listed above. Cork seem interesting.


The GP1 Leichtbau is modeled after the regular GP1. What makes it Leichtbau is it uses a resin clamp instead of aluminum and uses a lighterweight rubber compound. This grip is discontinued for 2011, being replaced by the GS Series.

The GP1 BioKork is no different than the regular GP1, other than the materials used. It is the only full sustainable grip in the model line, ie: earth friendly. BioKork grips are aimed at the urban crowd. Could you use it for mtbing? Sure.

Jeff K
Ergon.


----------



## gmtx77 (May 18, 2010)

GP1's on the bike now. I love 'em. Have really helped these aging hands and wrists from getting too stiff and achy. Put them on tight enough to hold in place but loose enough to change positions on the fly. Just ride casually until you find your sweet spot. Once you find your sweet spot mark your bars and grips with index lines, tighten up and you're set. It takes a little trial and error but it is time well spent. 

As for downhill they did take a little time to get used to but now feel natural. Plus I just move my hands in a little if need be. My bars a pretty wide. Now if I was doing SERIOUS and I mean SERIOUS UBER SPEED NO BRAKES DEATH DEFYING SUPER GONZO downhill....well I would probably reconsider. But at my age it ain't happenin'. 

They work for me. But everybody's different. I may try those new GS1's.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

A shot of the cork Ergons on my 29er:


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

I have the large GP1's and I love to ride the techy terrian with multiple thousand feet climbs and descents. The GP1's handle it all and I wouldn't go to another grip. I run em at a neutral zero degree angle and found it to be the best for my geared bike and the Single Speed.


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to have hand and wrist pain, especially in my wrist with a cyst. After buying GX1s and using them this past season, I am sold for life. Pain is gone and I love the increased diameter. Riding other bikes with normal grips immediately brings the pain back and feels plain puny.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

And they match your hair - BONUS!!


Clones123 said:


> I have *Ergon GC2-L* grips on my HT 29er. I love them and wouldn't change a thing. I later cheaped out with WTB ergonomic grips on my vacation bike (budget HT 26er) and they're only a pale shadow of the Ergon's shape and materials.
> 
> The only downside to the Ergon's I experience is that when riding way back behind the seat, the "wings" force me to bend my wrists a bit. It's a few seconds of minor discomfort offset by greatly enhanced comfort (and improved braking since my hands aren't numb/aching) the rest of each ride.
> 
> Some even say my Ergon grips _look_ like me which is ridiculous!


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Another vote for ESI chunky grips. I switched to Ergons due to hand pain, and switched to ESI's from Ergon's due to the odd shape of the Ergon's. Now i'm happy in both regards with the ESI's.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

I really like the Ergon grips. I've used the GP1 and the GX1 grips - basically, I like the GX1s when I build up the bike for the slight weight weenie difference - but both grips work the same for me.

Just remember that using the Ergon grips mean a very, very different style of braking and gripping. I broke 4 fingers in a crash a few years back, and had to re-learn everything, as my little fingers on both hands were damaged. One finger still looks like a curly fry.

Grip only with your index finger/thumb and brake with your middle finger. The little fingers are then left to just take up space and rest with the hands. To me, that is what makes the Ergon grips so perfect - you have a large area to rest your hand and little fingers. When you grip with little fingers it really puts your lower arm in a tense position.

Remember - the grip strength between index finger and palm is significantly greater than that of the little fingers and palm. Try picking up your bike with either and you will notice the 'difference' as you say......

I can't wait to get a set of the corkies, btw. Ultra cool.


----------



## gtluke (Aug 15, 2007)

I tried really hard to hate on the ergon grips, thought they made for decreased bike control as you can't rotate your wrists. But after a few rides I was totally in love, and my wrist pain is all gone. I use the race grips as they are smaller, The normal ones are fine but I feel more in control with the smaller race grips.
They are now on all my bikes. Great product.
-Luke


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

I occasionally have some numbness in my hands, and gave the ergons a try. They didn't help me with my problem - which is fairly minor - but I felt they did interfere with changing hand position. I like to get 'behind' the grips in certain situations, and the ergons interfere with that. Just not as secure feeling to me in techy terrain, but then I only rode with them a few times. Maybe you get used to it. REI carries them so you can try them out and then return them if they don't work out.

+1 on the ESI chunkys. Cheap, soft, comfortable, light, secure. Durable, well not so much, but I can live with that.


----------



## gmtx77 (May 18, 2010)

So other than cork being politically correct, which is arguable considering cork is a diminishing resource, whats the advantage?


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

I rock a set of Ergon GC3s on my 'fish, and a set on my Big Dummy. I'm a bar end kinda guy, so they work great for me. If I wasn't a bar end guy, I'd rock a set of Ergons without the bar ends. I think I have far greater control with the Ergons than with other handles...they did help a numbness problem I was having in my hands (that I wasn't able to address with gloves or changes in position on my previous grips).

The one thing I'd add to the comments above about Ergons is that in my opinion, control is increased for a simple reason...the surface area of the grip. I can rest my palms on the grips and have significant control without having to really 'grip the grip'. On traditional, round grips, if you are just resting your palm on the grip, you're only getting a very, very small 'contact patch'. The Ergons allow me to ride with a much more relaxed grip because the greater surface area increases my hands 'traction' on the grips. At least, that's what I think...


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Why did Dr. Strangelove wears shades indoors?

Becasue they look cool......





gmtx77 said:


> So other than cork being politically correct, which is arguable considering cork is a diminishing resource, whats the advantage?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ERGON said:


> .......videos..... see page 1.......
> 
> Grips being used in the ride video are the GX3.
> 
> ...


Jeff, if the paddle style Ergons work fine for tech, then why does Ergon offer offer grips like the GA1 and GE1?

http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/product/ga1

.


----------



## penn_rider (Oct 5, 2010)

Good question...


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Grips are obviously a *HIGHLY personal and subjective thing*. I have the GP-1's and would never ride again without them-I found them to be a 200% improvement over traditional round grips (and the trad round grips were causing major hand pain for me!)

I love being able to just rest my open hand on the wings during easier stretches...and I've never had a problem with riding downhill (at least no downhills I've ever ridden).

I'm actually contemplating getting the grips with the horns for climbing...

Scott


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

sean salach said:


> Jeff, if the paddle style Ergons work fine for tech, then why does Ergon offer offer grips like the GA1 and GE1?


It is like I mentioned earlier, you need to choose the right grip for the right riding/racing application. DH/FR tech terrain is more gnar than XC/all-mountain tech terrain. It is the same reason you reach for the 2.5 tires for DHing instead of the 1.95 XC tires.......or the 180mm front fork over the 100mm fork. Product has a specific use and application. This holds true for our product line.

There is still ergonomic shaping going on with the GE1 and GA1 grips. Obviously, the GE1 and GA1 are not going to provide the same benefits as the 'wing' style grips....but offer more ergonomic shaping and technology than a standard round grip.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Good answer,


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*+1 for GE1s*

I love my GE1-Ls. Though I ride mainly XC, I downhill like a mother, so I'm not real comfortable with the winged grips.

The GE1-Ls do a nice job of preventing numbing, etc. But why is the clamp flared out, instead of a regular (ODI) type clamp?


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

ERGON said:


> It is like I mentioned earlier, you need to choose the right grip for the right riding/racing application. DH/FR tech terrain is more gnar than XC/all-mountain tech terrain. It is the same reason you reach for the 2.5 tires for DHing instead of the 1.95 XC tires.......or the 180mm front fork over the 100mm fork. Product has a specific use and application. This holds true for our product line.
> 
> There is still ergonomic shaping going on with the GE1 and GA1 grips. Obviously, the GE1 and GA1 are not going to provide the same benefits as the 'wing' style grips....but offer more ergonomic shaping and technology than a standard round grip.
> 
> ...


Going to have to fully agree with Jeff here :thumbsup: I've been using Ergon's exclusively since around January 2007. When I first started riding I had a lot of ulnar nerve pain, and my hands would go numb. I started training for a local 44-mi endurance event here in So Cal in late 06/early 07 and got the GC2 grips. I had these on numerous bikes. When I started riding more XC and less endurance I got a set of the GP1 grips. I raced GX1s for most of 2009, and Dec 09/Jan 10 tried out the GA1 grips.

Definitely loving the GA1's for XC riding/racing. My hands don't need the extra hand positions of bar ends and the wing and my palms are the least of my worries for a 1.75 Pro XCT race 

I still know that if I went back to doing a lot of endurance I'd likely go back to the wing and/or bar ends.

But, back to agreeing with Jeff... Ergon makes a variety of grips in different styles to suit everyone's riding needs. For some the GX1 will be great, others might want the GP1, someone else will really like the GA1, and still someone else will prefer the GC3.

Specialized, for example, makes over 70 saddles. But we aren't asking why they make the Phenom in 7 different styles.

When it comes to the contact points, every _body_ is different, and everyone has to experiment to find what works best for them.


----------



## swkshepherd (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the GA1-L as well, and I bought them because they were recommended to me by my LBS. I was a little tentative, but I trust those guys. After a handful of rides, they feel absolutely great and actually give me a better grip than my stock WTB. They are beautiful for descending and i felt a lot less stress on my wrist and forearms. I've taken them on some seriously gnarly descents: loose rock, 3-4ft drops, roots, large boulders. After only three rides, I'm officially a loyal customer. Ergon grips, and the GA's specifically will probably be the only grips I run from this point forward


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

I have the GA1-S in white/green clamps and love them. Had Chunkys for a couple of months previous but found them too narrow and soft. Put on the GA1-S and they are perfect. Work with or without gloves and the small size is actually larger than the Chunkys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

*Ergon grips*

Will ergon grips work on "jone's" style handle bar.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

gmtx77 said:


> So other than cork being politically correct, which is arguable considering cork is a diminishing resource, whats the advantage?


I believe that the substance called cork is actually a renewable resource, It comes from a very unique type of live oak-looking tree off which entire sheets of outer bark (from which cork is produced) are removed from sections of its trunk and large branches. The tree is unharmed and the inner bark layers remaining underneath mature and are pushed out with a new inner layer forming. The cork harvest process can be repeated.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Will ergon grips work on "jone's" style handle bar.


Yes.








</a>

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

gmtx77 said:


> So other than cork being politically correct, which is arguable considering cork is a diminishing resource, whats the advantage?


The GP1 BioKork is a fully sustainable product. The GP1 BioKork uses 40% cork, sourced from sustainable forests in Portugal which is certified for its ecologically sound production.

The inner core is plastic reinforced using natural fiber, which make up 40% of its mass. In place of mineral oil, the gel in the palm section of the grip is vegetable oil based.

The clamp can also be 100% recycled. This is all a result of Ergon's "GreenLab" initiative.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

The reason I abandoned the classic Ergons was that they pushed my hands too far from my brake levers. ODI Ruffians currently rock my world.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Im currently using them....


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Use GP-1s Large on all my bikes usually the first upgrade due to numbness, actually like the feel in steep descents better than regular grips.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

I roll the GA1s for New England Trail riding, they have just enough shape to add some comfort factor. I really enjoy them, best grip for me.


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Ergon is required equipment on all my bikes*

Yup...have them on 4 bikes...my 2 race bikes, my singlespeed (especially for the bar ends on the GX3) and my casual bike. I think they are much better in all conditions.


----------



## watertight (Nov 19, 2009)

3 bikes...3 sets of Ergons


----------



## Amdi (Oct 4, 2007)

I ordered a pair of GP1 Gripshift last year because I was gonna race a 24h. I didn't get them in time to use them at the race, so I kinda forgot about them.
Just found them in my toolbox though - and I was wondering... In my order I can see that I ordered them in a small. But I found a picture on google which indicates that I actually have the large - not 100% sure though...

Anyone got a pair of small (or large for that matter) gripshift(!) GP1 laying around? And could you take a picture from the side (next to some kind of measurement). As I understand it, the only difference between the small and large is the thickness of the grip, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Amdi (Oct 4, 2007)

Oooooor, even better. Compare to mine - ~5 mm rubber


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have them on my winter beater and I do prefer them especially when on a rigid bike, gives a nice platform for your hands.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well I'm sure glad I clink on this thread  I've been wondering what I'd replace my aging (4+ years old) MAG R1 grips with :???: I had switched to the GX series using the GX1 and GX2s depending on application (GX1 for tech/trail and GX2s for XC) but had the complaint of the material being a bit too hard and every time I hop on the rigid with the aging R1s loving the cush, so now I'm thinking the GS series will be my next replacement. 

Oh and yeah, every bike I own has on a pair of Ergons, won't ride a bike without them if it's mine, but I don't angle mine like some people I've seen, no wonder they compalin of having issues going DH. I actually like the little ing on tech stuff running the GX1s, I find it gives that little extra support meaning you don't have to grip as tight for moves like lifting the front.

I'd have to say I agree with you Jeff on the GS series replacing the GX series going just by looks once the weight is close. I'm hoping that if Sally comes down this year and brings a bike that she has some of the GS ones with her


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

I like mine.


----------



## cyclerant (Mar 1, 2006)

You like them I have 5 sets to sell. Not a fan in the least.
Make reasonable offer.
Hey not a debate just not my cup o fluff.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

watertight said:


> 3 bikes...3 sets of Ergons


3 bikes 5 sets of Ergons...:skep: All 5 sets currently on bikes.

Love the Ergons!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the GC2 and like them just fine. They take a bit of getting used to on technical decents, but once I got a few miles with them I have no problems with that. I like that way you can have multiple hand positions using the bar ends and the wings. I also can't believe I dropped bar ends for a few years.


----------



## staylor (Aug 30, 2007)

I've had the GX2's since they were first introduced and I've got them mounted on both of my race bikes.

I burned through a set doing loads of riding and multiple 24hr Solo's. Now I'm working on burning through another set with several more 24 Solo's and 2 x BCBR's under their belt. I can't imagine riding without them.

Interesting to hear Jeff mention the GS series and that he feels they might be better for long races. Hard to imagine that the GS grips will somehow improve what I thought was already a perfect piece of gear.


----------



## mosesgolf (Feb 22, 2010)

Love my Ergon's. My wrists hurt with regular grips on long rides. No problems w/ the Ergons.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

I run GA1 on my mtb and GX2 mag on my commuter. I love both grips, I'm a big Ergon fan.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Had themand sold them all off.
Too big for my hands and I am a biggish guy.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I have Ergon paddle style grips on my cannondale rize. They took a little fiddling with the angle to be comfortable, but over all I like them. They do feel better on my palms than the stock grips. After about a 23 mile ride last friday, my hands felt pretty good and were not as numb as they would get with the stock round grips.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I just tried a set of GX-1s today for the first time in an attempt to lessen the numbness in my forefinger and thumb. The numbness came on at about the same time even though I was trying to keep the weight on the wings as much as I could, however I'm riding in an area with constant twisty turns and elevation changes so I'm shifting or braking much of the time. 

I did a search and found that numbness from ulnar nerve damage is located in the ring and small finger (which I don't have) and I believe that is what Ergon grips are designed to address. I didn't find an problem in control while descending short steep drops but I don't know how they would be on a long DH run. My first impression is that it would not be an issue, perhaps because these are the smaller race version. 

So they haven't solved my problem but lessening the posibility of future ulnar damage is a plus. 

Jeff, do you have any thoughts on what could be causing my numbness and why the grips didn't help?


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Modifier....have you checked riding position? Raising bars helps if you are putting too much weight on hands. I haven't read through entire thread, so sorry if asked already. How tight do you grip the bars...a lighter grip usually alleviates hand issues.


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Badass Product*

I was pretty skeptical of Ergons, but, having experienced fairly severe ulnar nerve issues in the past, I picked up a pair last year. Used to be, I'd start focusing on my hand pain instead of the ride after 20 miles or so. Last 7 days, I've ridden well over 120 miles on my mountain bike, much of which covered steep, physical, technical singletrack, and- as I was considering last night, no joke- I did not think about ulnar nerve pain once during this time.

Take it or leave it, but a true story. When in doubt, try them out...

Regards,

jb


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

larlev said:


> Modifier....have you checked riding position? Raising bars helps if you are putting too much weight on hands. I haven't read through entire thread, so sorry if asked already. How tight do you grip the bars...a lighter grip usually alleviates hand issues.


I am aware of gripping the bar as lightly as possible.

I tried raising the bars and inch last week and felt like I had little control over my front tire so I put it back down. They aren't that low and my stem isn't that long and my reach from saddle center to grips is less than my other bikes. On other trails I might be able to get away with it but when I'm riding for now the trails are so twisty that you really need a somewhat aggressive stance to rail.

One thing that could have something to do with it is that it is in my right hand only and that is the hand I'm shifting with and using gripshift. No front derailleur on this bike. With that idea in mind and spring comes around so I can ride up north again I'll have to see how it is with a ss or a bike with a front derailleur. I do have to grip the shifter fairly hard to shift but even though I shift quite a lot it's only for a second or two each time. I guess I could try triggers but I don't have any and really don't want to buy some. Plus I already cut down my right grip.

When I ride motorcycles I have to deal with numb hands constantly and compared to that this is nothing.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

verve825 said:


> I was pretty skeptical of Ergons, but, having experienced fairly severe ulnar nerve issues in the past, I picked up a pair last year. Used to be, I'd start focusing on my hand pain instead of the ride after 20 miles or so. Last 7 days, I've ridden well over 120 miles on my mountain bike, much of which covered steep, physical, technical singletrack, and- as I was considering last night, no joke- I did not think about ulnar nerve pain once during this time.
> 
> Take it or leave it, but a true story. When in doubt, try them out...
> 
> ...


I used to get pretty nerve pain as well in the past as well on the 3+ hour rides. The Ergon's are pretty amazing, I can actually ride way longer and not have to worry if it's my hands that will be toast first. 80% of my riding is on a rigid SS and they help you feel somewhat fresher (if that's possible). But I don't have the neck soreness the day after on long rides like I used to get.

We have several demo bikes in rotation, some have Ergons, the others have various traditional round grips. I'm finding myself moving the few pair of Ergons I have on bikes I'm about to ride if that gives you some idea how I feel about them.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude, seriously, you've got something going on there that's fixable so why deal with pain when you don't need to? I say ditch the grip shift for a ride or two and replace with triggers, see if that helps. Positioning on the grips is very personal, so play with the angle and remember, it doesn't have to be parallel to the ground _(mine sure aren't, about 5-10 down actually)_ but they still help with not letting the wrists rotate to far back AND also I find give me something to push against when I need to loft the front end. Looking forward to trying the new version which is in between what the GX and R used to be.



modifier said:


> I am aware of gripping the bar as lightly as possible.
> 
> I tried raising the bars and inch last week and felt like I had little control over my front tire so I put it back down. They aren't that low and my stem isn't that long and my reach from saddle center to grips is less than my other bikes. On other trails I might be able to get away with it but when I'm riding for now the trails are so twisty that you really need a somewhat aggressive stance to rail.
> 
> ...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Dude, seriously, you've got something going on there that's fixable so why deal with pain when you don't need to? I say ditch the grip shift for a ride or two and replace with triggers, see if that helps. Positioning on the grips is very personal, so play with the angle and remember, it doesn't have to be parallel to the ground _(mine sure aren't, about 5-10 down actually)_ but they still help with not letting the wrists rotate to far back AND also I find give me something to push against when I need to loft the front end. Looking forward to trying the new version which is in between what the GX and R used to be.


Thanks for your concern. 

Here is the latest data: I road the next day on the same trails and tried to keep shifting to a minimum. Kind of pretended I was on a ss unless I really needed to shift. Not really much difference in numbness. So I started to pay attention to other things and realized that because the trails are so twisty and with all the coral gravel on the trail it's like riding on marbles so I'm not only braking all the time but also trail braking the rear brake constantly going into the hundreds of corners and I could feel a bit of stress in my forefinger as I did this.

For those who don't know trail braking is riding your brakess slightly going into a corner before you hit the apex. On a mountain bike this comes in really handy if you are in a corner too hot or start to loose front wheel traction. If you are already trail braking with the rear brake a little more pressure will slow you down a bit and more will loosen the rear end up and square off the corner and point you in the right direction. It's saved me several times from high speed contact with trees when I over did my speed or underestimated the severity of the turn.

So I thought this could definitely be a contributing factor. Then yesterday I road at an area that was still twisty ( I'm in Fla and they have to make the most out of the limited space for trails) but larger over all and not nearly as severe as the other place. I wasn't on the brakes nearly as much with longer breaks between braking and I didn't feel the numbness nearly as bad. I don't really even remember because I wasn't paying that much attention, implying it wasn't as bad.

So I'll do another couple of runs at each place and analyze some more. However if I have hit on the problem I don't know how to fix it because what I'm doing to cause it, braking, is pretty key. I guess I could try and use 2 fingers rather than one but that's not good either. I do also try and brake as little as possible which I picked up from ss riding so it's not like I'm on the brakes any more than necessary. I could push for even less but I think my speed would lessen or my risk would increase. I already crash enough from riding at the edge thank you.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You could try different pads to see if maybe they grab better, or if that doesn't work adjust the reach in some more and if those 2 don't work maybe consider different brakes with more power and modulation for less finger force - might be bigger rotors could also do the trick.



modifier said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> .............think i figured it out..............
> So I'll do another couple of runs at each place and analyze some more. However if I have hit on the problem I don't know how to fix it because what I'm doing to cause it, braking, is pretty key. I guess I could try and use 2 fingers rather than one but that's not good either. I do also try and brake as little as possible which I picked up from ss riding so it's not like I'm on the brakes any more than necessary. I could push for even less but I think my speed would lessen or my risk would increase. I already crash enough from riding at the edge thank you.


----------



## eddie80 (Apr 28, 2006)

Shattered my right thumb last year, went otb. After recovering I switched to the GP1's and they have made all the difference in the world. Wish I would have known how good they were before I decided to break finger!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

LyNx said:


> You could try different pads to see if maybe they grab better, or if that doesn't work adjust the reach in some more and if those 2 don't work maybe consider different brakes with more power and modulation for less finger force - might be bigger rotors could also do the trick.


I don't think it's a pressure thing. My brakes grab without much force even with a 140 in the rear. They are Avid Ultimates. I think if anything it's a repetitive stress thing. If it's even that. I'm just fishing for answers at this point.

Road again today at the easier twisty place and tried to brake less and use my middle finger some too. Still got numb. I does take 45min or so for it to come on so it's not as bad as some guys who say they are completely numb in 15min.

There is also the fact that I have suffered lots of shoulder injuries over the years and am healing up from one from a couple of months ago in my right shoulder. That could have something to to with it too.

Someone linked to a fit program at Competitive Cyclists on a lower back pain thread and I'm going to see if I can administer that to myself and analyze the results to see how the bike is fitting me. My lower back hurts some too after hammering for a while but I think I notice that on all my bikes no matter what the geometry so that could just be a conditioning issue. I haven't done much weight training for a while. Just riding pretty much.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK so I finally bought a set of Ergon grips. Installed them over the winter and rode with them for the first time today. I really like them, and the tingling in my right hand was non existent on this ride. I need to lower the right one just a hair, but overall Im super happy with them, and glad I bought them.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

took my GP1s on their maiden voyage today.

night/day difference for the better. less hand/arm/shoulder fatigue. felt like i could have ridden all day which wasn't the case with my other lock type grips.


----------



## acpoweradapter (Oct 21, 2010)

I have the cork grips, and love them. I don't think I would have anything else on my mtb.


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

My BioKork GP1-L are working great, esp. since I have various minor hand & elbow issues from too much PC (ab)use... :smilewinkgrin: 

I couldn't get the little Ergon endcaps into my Easton Monkeybars - seems they are very thick-walled tubing? :yikes: 

So, I found FlyBikes Ruben "Honey" colored plugs and whittled 'em down until I could tap 'em in with a rubber mallet! :idea: 

Side effect - they suit my Beasley 650B color scheme and I now have something designed in Germany on my bike. :thumbsup: 

(Cool, 'cause I was born there to a nice German lady and an American Soldier) :arf:


----------



## FreakyStuie (May 2, 2010)

I get really bad numbing when decending and only decending i think its the "grip of death" every1 talks about but for people who have the GX1 do u think that will help that?

I also 1 finger brake will that have to change with these brakes?

and lastly I decent alot and usually pretty rocky or really flowy stuff will that be hard? i see that some people say it will but idn


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

FreakyStuie said:


> I also 1 finger brake will that have to change with these brakes?


Nope. 1 finger braking is encouraged and suggested.








FreakyStuie said:


> Lastly I decent a lot and usually pretty rocky or really flowy stuff will that be hard?


Terrain vs grip and vise versa should not effect each other. See my very first post in this thread.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## 72Blazer (Mar 11, 2010)

For Xmas my wife went got me the Ergon grips for the Grip Shift,just a tad too narrow for me.I had told her I wanted the GP1 or even better the GX1,showed her the ones I actually wanted kept leaving hints that these were the ones I wanted.She went to the LBS and the Grip Shift ones is what they sold her,she had even asked for the GP1 or GX1s.OH WELL...I'm just living with them,it was the thought that counts.They are a little short and I don't like having the space between the grips and brake lever mount.
Once I found the sweet spot with the position of the grips I have not had any numbness or pain in my wrists.And I also am able to use one finger for braking.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Nov 26, 2007)

delete


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

While I do not yet ride with these, my fitter (he fits all my bikes) highly recommended them. I have debated several times whether to take the plunge ad this thread has me considering once again. Good thread.


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

I used the wing style Ergon's for about a year, I think. For XC I think they are great grips, technical desert/mountain trails no. If the grip is made of a softer material now, I might try them again. I should of ordered some of those bar ends, they look good.


----------



## FreakyStuie (May 2, 2010)

yea i was thinking today or just conditioning to my current grips but idn im in a pickle


----------



## damon09 (Nov 5, 2009)

Going to try the GP1 BioKork this week. Am I to understand that the end
cap is seperate? I hope that is the case.

Very Confounded by their yet to be released PC2 pedal??


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

Barend plug is separate, hard plastic. My lower-end Easton Monkeybars had such thick-walled tubing that the Ergon plugs wouldn't fit, so I got some thick rubbery BMX plugs instead.

BTW - those PC2 pedals will be for "Touring, Commuting, General Riding", not trails or road racing. I guess they'd be cool with skateshoes...


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

I just bought some GE1-S from Amazon, where they are on sale for $15 shipped. But when I got them, they have a large, flared clamp unlike the ones pictured on the Ergon website. Are these older models? Why is that clamp so big? I'm thinking of returning them as it adds a good 5mm on each side of my bars, and I already have a tendency to clip them on trees where riding singletrack. This said, $15 is pretty cheap, and they seem very comfortable.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I tried the GS1's (I think that was the model. Not sure at this point in time) and they were crap. I tightened them to spec and they still spun on the bars. I think the clamp was made of crap plastic iirc. I returned them to the lbs and replaced them with a set of MegaSoft Ergotec 4.0's and couldn't be happier. I like the idea of double clamps made of alloy.

*
*


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

My GX-1s didn't spin at all. But maybe it's because they were clamped to carbon bars. Not sure. Personally I think if plastic works and weighs less it's a good choice. Maybe not for a dirt jump or flatstyle bike but xc no prob.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

polymathic said:


> I just bought some GE1-S from Amazon, where they are on sale for $15 shipped. But when I got them, they have a large, flared clamp unlike the ones pictured on the Ergon website. Are these older models? Why is that clamp so big? I'm thinking of returning them as it adds a good 5mm on each side of my bars, and I already have a tendency to clip them on trees where riding singletrack. This said, $15 is pretty cheap, and they seem very comfortable.


Do you have a link to the grips you purchased? The GA1 and GE1 are the same grip and clamp. Only difference is the 'fin' on the inside of the GE1 grip bodies. Pre-2010 GE1's have a different clamp. Very well the source on Amazon could be selling old inventory...hence the $15 price point, which is below wholesale.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

dexetr30 said:


> I tried the GS1's (I think that was the model. Not sure at this point in time) and they were crap. I tightened them to spec and they still spun on the bars. I think the clamp was made of crap plastic iirc. I returned them to the lbs and replaced them with a set of MegaSoft Ergotec 4.0's and couldn't be happier. I like the idea of double clamps made of alloy.
> [/B]


Do you know what bar you were installing the grips onto? The GS1....as with all the current grips....have an aluminum clamp. Installed properly, the grips should not spin. Only grip model that could have had a plastic clamp is the GP1-SE....which is a Performance Bike model only.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff, here is the amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Ergon-GE1-End...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1306377191&sr=8-1

It's now $18.40, but was $15 last week. It must then be the pre-2010 model, explaining the low price. Are they the same weight as the current one? And why was the grip clamp changed? Was the original meant to be a small bar end or something?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

polymathic said:


> Jeff, here is the amazon link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ergon-GE1-End...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1306377191&sr=8-1
> 
> It's now $18.40, but was $15 last week. It must then be the pre-2010 model, explaining the low price. Are they the same weight as the current one? And why was the grip clamp changed? Was the original meant to be a small bar end or something?


Yes, those are older GE1s...the original style. The new ones are lighter and have a slimmer, more streamlined clamp. Clamp was changed at the request of the riding public.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy spamfest...


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Crankout said:


> Holy spamfest...


Personally, I'd prefer to encourage vendors and manufacturers to participate on these forums in answering questions and providing information about their products. So long as the postings aren't unsolicited, they're not spam, right?


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

ERGON said:


> Do you know what bar you were installing the grips onto? The GS1....as with all the current grips....have an aluminum clamp. Installed properly, the grips should not spin. Only grip model that could have had a plastic clamp is the GP1-SE....which is a Performance Bike model only.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


The bars were o.e. on a 2010 Gary Fisher Advance. IIRC, the bars are made of steel. I followed the directions that came in the packaging, torque spec. and all. They still spun. They were very comfortable. It would have been nice if they worked out. The replacement brand I picked up was $11.00 cheaper and offered double alloy clamps. They offer a little less comfort (a minimal amount) but seem to be built better than what I now know was the GP1-SE model. I installed them for a friend who does most of his riding on well groomed rail trails in the area with a mix of leisure road rides. The GP1-SE's spun before the bike ever left my driveway. In fact, I took them off immediately and recommended he pick up the current set of MegaSoft Ergotec 4.0's without even trying to ride with the Ergo's.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

dexetr30 said:


> The bars were o.e. on a 2010 Gary Fisher Advance. IIRC, the bars are made of steel. I followed the directions that came in the packaging, torque spec. and all. They still spun. They were very comfortable. It would have been nice if they worked out. The replacement brand I picked up was $11.00 cheaper and offered double alloy clamps. They offer a little less comfort (a minimal amount) but seem to be built better than what I now know was the GP1-SE model. I installed them for a friend who does most of his riding on well groomed rail trails in the area with a mix of leisure road rides. The GP1-SE's spun before the bike ever left my driveway. In fact, I took them off immediately and recommended he pick up the current set of MegaSoft Ergotec 4.0's without even trying to ride with the Ergo's.


Noted.

I'll make sure to contact Performance Bike to confirm if this is an on-going issue or isolated to specific bars.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been using some GX1's for a while now, and love them.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

ERGON said:


> Noted.
> 
> I'll make sure to contact Performance Bike to confirm if this is an on-going issue or isolated to specific bars.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I have 2 issues with my GP-1 Leichtbau (small). They don't seem to be able to lock onto my Easton MonkeyLite XC carbon bars very well. The wing eventually rotates downwards during my ride, when torqued to specs. Tightening it even more, makes the bolt creak and it still doesn't hold. The clamp is plastic and not alu like other current models, mentioned earlier in this post. I bought it from Huck n Roll. Also, it gives my hands callouses on climbs, since I'm pulling back on the bar and gripped fairly hard during steep climbs. Would the larger model be better or maybe a model with bar ends? I notice the packaging says recommended for women. I'm 5' 7" with 8" hands (glove measurement).

http://www.hucknroll.com/ergon-gp1-pro-racing-grip-leichtbau


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Could someone explained what the purpose of the wings are for on the grips and the different height in the wings?

Lastly, how do I measure to see if I'm a large or small?

Thanks!


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

I really think the Ergon grips are pretty cool. I don't get any hand issues myself but my wife had really bad ulnar numbness using standard grips. I bought her some GP1's and it's gone! cheers


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

I have the lighter Ergon GP1s on my hybrid bike and like them alot. They seem to lessen the blow when hitting things (rigid fork) and help my hands not go numb on long trips. I also got some for my GF and they seem to help her wrist a little better then the standard grips...

JimmyNeutron10101, the small will be fine unless you have absolute gorilla hands. I have decent sized hands (large glove size) and the smalls are more then enough.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Itchiee! I was planning on purchasing the small size and if it didn't fit, pass it on down to my neice or nephew.

I see Ergon's website list the GP1 but not the GP1-S. I didn't see GP1-S on Amazon or REI also. Is this a newly release item?


----------



## aznmode (Jul 27, 2009)

ERGON said:


> Noted.
> 
> I'll make sure to contact Performance Bike to confirm if this is an on-going issue or isolated to specific bars.
> 
> ...


I just bought my GP-1SE from Performance and I don't have that issue. Mine is on a 2009 Specialized fsr xc stock bar and they're on there good. I need to loosen the screws completely almost to the point where it wobbles for me to move the grip freely. I also had a hard time getting the last inch in when installing and had to use a mallet. I think his issue is bar specific. So far I love mine but I'm thinking of going with the GA-1 for my fsr because of the smaller wing. The only problem is I can't get them locally and have to order online.


----------



## aznmode (Jul 27, 2009)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> Could someone explained what the purpose of the wings are for on the grips and the different height in the wings?
> 
> Lastly, how do I measure to see if I'm a large or small?
> 
> Thanks!


wings are there to support the bottom corners of your palm to even out the pressure on your palm. Not sure what you mean by height of the wings?

If you're unsure which to get, your best bet is visit a shop that sells them (almost all LBS should carry them) and try them out. Theyre usually package where one is completely exposed so you can test them. Most use small unless you have really huge hands.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

I found out the hard way that carbon bars no likey the bar ends. My nice monkeylite cracked so i searched for an insert and arrived back at the ergon site where they sell one that is reuseable. So i took my beloved gc3s with new inserts and mounted them with some Finish Line fiber grip and so far so good


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

I love my GP1s. I was getting some pain in my wrists and arms with the stock grips. These keep my wrists straight. Riding a monocog 29er SS


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

I've tried a few different styles and they don't work for me at all. Foam grips and cane creek bar ends feel much better.

Ergon has a fantastic marketing plan though!


----------



## PolishExperiment (May 14, 2011)

We sell a fair bit of these at the shop and many of our racers ride them and love them. Personally I've tried a few styles and angles and every time without fail my hands start to hurt after a few minutes of riding. I'm back to my 12 gram foamies. Though I have no doubt the Ergons work for many, I caution to try them out before switching your whole stable of bikes over.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Ergon grips allowed my carpel tunnel to heal more quickly, thusly allowing me to wield a strong pimp hand once again.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I liked the Ergon's had on both bikes, trying some ESI's at the moment though can't decide there good while holding on gently, but while squeezing hard I'm right down the metal and the bars feel really thin.

I've got the GP1's currently, are the GS1's softer and more comfy or the opposite ??

How comfy / thick are the GA1's aswell ??


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

I have been riding GA1's for 6 months now and love them. No hand issues at all anymore. I find myself wanting the extra hand positions of bar ends, but am not sure I want to goto a winged grip like the GX2. 

Has anyone tried separate bar ends with GA's? Seems like it would be very bulky on the bars with two clamps.

Also, Ergon guy, are there any plans to release a GA2 or GA3 with integrated bar ends?


----------



## The_Mick (Jul 10, 2011)

I like the Ergon grips but have only gotten into cycling as a adult for two months, so I might not be the best case to go by. But here's my story. I just began to use the Ergon GP1's two days ago and got the Small size because a review by a guy with a 9" handspan (mine's just over 8 1/2") liked them better than the large ones. I think I'd be too removed from the handlebar with the large ones so, I'm happy with the small size. My Diamondback mountainbike came with soft round rubber grips and my hands would be so numb by 3 miles that I couldn't feel the shifting levers when I clicked them to change gears. The Ergon grips are NOT as soft, but more of the weight goes onto the ball (outside fatty part) of the hand. But the numbness is MUCH less. At six miles on Friday, I felt some tingling in my hand but not the complete numbness I felt before. I ended up riding the complete 10.6 mile loop of the BWI Airport bike trail, something I hadn't done before, and took a break at 10 miles because of numbness. I'm still at the novice point where I don't take either hand off the grips often, don't shift my hands along the handlebar much, and probably am holding on tighter than I need to, so I expect these grips will end the numbness problem for me in the long run. I still have to do some experimenting with the exact tilt of the grips, so I might have even better immediate results. They were certainly worth the $19.97 (at Amazon) I spent on them.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

ESI grips are to narrow, Ergon's are back and much better, ESI's are good with light gripping as loads of comfort but squeeze hard and your down to the metal bars pretty easily then HORRIBLE!!

I prefered the Mk1 Spech equivs, less of a strange shame, didn't need lining up and could ride at different angles easily alas there well gone


----------



## triathletejack (May 4, 2011)

I put a pair of GC2s on my Salsa Mukluk last night and rode 10 miles this AM. No more numbness! I love their adjustablity; you can adjust the grip and the bar end separately. I got the small size as the shifters are grip-shift style. Perfect!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Currently not using them but have used them before and I think they are the best. Getting a pair this week.


----------



## Markhpnc (May 5, 2011)

Nice long old thread but no need to start a new one on the same topic.

Question: I'm deciding between the "technical" grip line for my all mountain bike and would like to know how they directly compare (GA1, GA1 Leichtbau and GE1) . I have searched and read all the discussions and reviews I could find here and on the web but it seems various models have been updated here and there and most compare to a totally different grip outside the line.

Currently wondering what the "cushioning" is like??? I'm assuming the GE1 has the most cushioning since it specifically mentions it and I also read somehwere that the endcaps were made smaller at some point.

As far as the GA1s it kind of seems the "Leichtbau" version would be firmer than the regular BUT... it also says this _"The GA1 Leichtbau employs the use of DirectContact rubber to save weight over the standard version. *This compound also provides enhanced rebound and damping* - and therefore more control."_ so how does it REALLY compare? Enhanced rebound and damping over WHAT exactly?

Hopefully Mr. Ergon can weigh in on this as well.

THANKS!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Markhpnc said:


> Nice long old thread but no need to start a new one on the same topic.
> 
> Question: I'm deciding between the "technical" grip line for my all mountain bike and would like to know how they directly compare (GA1, GA1 Leichtbau and GE1) . I have searched and read all the discussions and reviews I could find here and on the web but it seems various models have been updated here and there and most compare to a totally different grip outside the line.
> 
> ...


Here is the latest....

GE1, GA1, and GA1 Leichtbau are all the same except for small differences. GE1 has the 'fin' on the inner bar of the grip. Difference between the GA1 and GA1 Leichtbau is rubber compound.

With all that said, the GE1 and GA1 Leichtbau are all discontinued for 2012. Replacement is the GA1 Evo, which uses Leichtbau rubber and uses our GFK composite clamp. Comes in one size, small

So, if you are sitting here trying to decide on a grip right now, go GA1 or GA1 Leichtbau in small. Small or Large refers to the thickness of the grip. If you like softer rubber, go Leichtbau. The standard GA1 has a different rubber compound.....tad bit stiffer. GA1 Evo is a 2012 product and should be here sometime in late March 2012.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the GA1 in green, no Leichtbau, and it is very stiff. It can give me callouses, especially if I do steep technicals, due to pulling on the handlebars just to keep from falling off the back of the bike since it's so steep. I would avoid the climb, but it's a fun downhill and it sucks having to ride around the base of the mtn and ride half fireroads back up. Well, my hands would get callouses anyways from doing trail work. Actually, I think I'd get the same callous problem with GX-1 Leichtbaus too. I would go back to ODI Rogues, but want to get my money's worth out of this. Well, I guess they're about as stiff as Ruffians and Cross Trainer ODI grips... definitely not even close to Rogues or classic Ourys or classic Yeti Logo grips.

Composite clamps sounds like bad juju... had that on a GP1-S and they had slipping issues, but I guess GFK is a new design.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Jeff, is the small-only size going to be identical to the small ones out now? That would be unfortunate. I found the small too small, and the large a tad too big. I went with large, but I wouldn't go with the current small. In other words, I may not be buying these anymore. 

I was also wondering is the Leichtbau more or less durable a rubber than standard? My standard grip on the right side wore out considerably, with all grip markings gone in several spots (from frequent shifting).


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Which grip seems to work best with twist shifters?


----------



## beiamg (Jul 26, 2011)

Try the Specialized Contours - very comfortable


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

polymathic said:


> Jeff, is the small-only size going to be identical to the small ones out now? That would be unfortunate. I found the small too small, and the large a tad too big. I went with large, but I wouldn't go with the current small. In other words, I may not be buying these anymore.
> 
> I was also wondering is the Leichtbau more or less durable a rubber than standard? My standard grip on the right side wore out considerably, with all grip markings gone in several spots (from frequent shifting).


Yes, small size identical. Small was the demand and request of riders across the World, especially those riding DH/FR.

Leichtbau rubber technically would be less durable. Look at it from perspective of tires. Lighter race tires tend to wear out faster over time vs. non-race tires. Of course, like anything in the bike industry, you riding environment and style will dictate wear.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

shackleton47 said:


> Which grip seems to work best with twist shifters?


All the 'Performance Comfort' grips (Green packaging) come in the pre-cut option for GripShift. With that said, I have riders/athletes/customers that cut down the 'Pro Racing' and 'Technical' models to work with Gripshift. This does void any warranty.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I stopped using my ergons a couple of months ago due to excruciating pain and a lump forming on the heel of my left hand over the wing of the grip. I have been using ESIs since then with no problems. I still get pain in my hand on the lump if I put weight on it or knock it, but it is slowly going away. I wonder if anyone else got this problem?


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

I put the GS2's on my wife's bike and she loves them. I ride harder than she does and plan to put them on my next ht rigid too. I started with the cheap WTB's on my rail to trailer and can't wait to try the Ergons.


----------



## lucyfek (Feb 19, 2007)

I have to agree with this one - they are meant to be ergonomic etc but they do suck in technical riding. I happen to have them on all bikes but recently got a set of good lock-on grips for when I go to ride some real trails. For everything else they seem fine here on Illinois flats. It's also possible that ergons don't play nicely with dual-control levers that I have on my mtbs (once again only in technical riding with jumps etc.).


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i have them!!!! the ones with bar ends are a little useless because they arent big enough to grab well, and they hooked a tree and sent me flying.

i have the ones WITHOUT ends and i like them because i have a bad carpal tunnel wrist. i actually like them going down hill because i feel like my hands are resting on a nice sturdy platform


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i have them!!!! the ones with bar ends are a little useless because they arent big enough to grab well, and they hooked a tree and sent me flying.
> 
> i have the ones WITHOUT ends and i like them because i have a bad carpal tunnel wrist. i actually like them going down hill because i feel like my hands are resting on a nice sturdy platform


Ergon has several grips with different bar end lenghts. I have the GC3.


----------



## Logiebear (Jan 23, 2012)

It is mostly for people with wrist/hand problems


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Ergon GP-1*

I put the Ergon GP-1 cork grips on my Niner Jet 9 build this past summer, and I am a believer!! I always felt like I had to put the "death grip" on all my previous grips, but I find with the GP-1 grips my hands and wrists, at the end of a long ride, are not fatigued at all. For me they work tremendously.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

What's the difference between the GP-1 and GP-1 mg grips? I already have the GC3 and want to saw the GP-1 on Amazon. I also saw the GP-1 mg, so I was wondering if there was a difference between them?


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just a related point -- I got the GA1s for Christmas. I like them, but I ruined the bar end caps during installation. Turns out that this is a common occurrence, and Ergon recommends that you cut them down before installing.

Problem is, their installation instructions in the packaging doesn't indicate this at all. After they were damaged, I wrote to Ergon customer service (Jeff), who responded that there is a video showing how to install them. Little good that does me now. He directed me to their site where I can pay $4 for replacement caps, but the shipping expense is $10!!

I don't think so -- i'm not paying $14 for 20 cents worth of plastic, especially when this is a known issue that wasn't addressed in their product packaging. Sadly, I explained that position back to Jeff but never got a response.

Good product with less-than-stellar customer service.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ecub said:


> What's the difference between the GP-1 and GP-1 mg grips? I already have the GC3 and want to saw the GP-1 on Amazon. I also saw the GP-1 mg, so I was wondering if there was a difference between them?


Do you have a link to these products? We do produce the GP1, but we do not produce a GP1 mg. Possibly could be the same product, just a mislabeling by Amazon.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

moldau94 said:


> Just a related point -- I got the GA1s for Christmas. I like them, but I ruined the bar end caps during installation. Turns out that this is a common occurrence, and Ergon recommends that you cut them down before installing.
> 
> Problem is, their installation instructions in the packaging doesn't indicate this at all. After they were damaged, I wrote to Ergon customer service (Jeff), who responded that there is a video showing how to install them. Little good that does me now. He directed me to their site where I can pay $4 for replacement caps, but the shipping expense is $10!!
> 
> ...


There is no issue with the logo bar plugs. Handlebars come in various thicknesses due to intended use and material used. Because of this, Germany designed a plug that will fit a wide range of handlebars. There is a note about trimming the plugs to fit thicker style bars in the manual for all grips purchased in the USA. This is also noted on the USA side of the Ergon website with a 'how-to' video.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## bradktn (Jan 25, 2012)

I've already purchased a set of these, based on numerous recommendations and a ride of a friend's bike, and I don't even have a bike yet!


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

ERGON said:


> Do you have a link to these products? We do produce the GP1, but we do not produce a GP1 mg. Possibly could be the same product, just a mislabeling by Amazon.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


http://www.amazon.com/Ergon-P-1Mg-Bicycle-Handle-Grips/dp/B001MSJHIU/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

ecub said:


> Amazon.com: Ergon Grip P-1Mg Series Bicycle Handle Bar Grips, Large: Sports & Outdoors


This is the GP1. Not sure why they added the 'mg' to the name in the title line. The GP1 is our original product in which all our grips are designed around.

The GP1 Superlight, as seen here, is the only GP1 model we DO NOT make anymore.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## AirGuitar29 (Dec 20, 2010)

ERGON said:


> This is the GP1. Not sure why they added the 'mg' to the name in the title line. The GP1 is our original product in which all our grips are designed around.
> 
> The GP1 Superlight, as seen here, is the only GP1 model we DO NOT make anymore.
> 
> ...


I have Ergon GP-1 grips on both of my bikes and won't ride without them. Thanks for providing great products.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

ERGON said:


> There is no issue with the logo bar plugs. Handlebars come in various thicknesses due to intended use and material used. Because of this, Germany designed a plug that will fit a wide range of handlebars. There is a note about trimming the plugs to fit thicker style bars in the manual for all grips purchased in the USA. This is also noted on the USA side of the Ergon website with a 'how-to' video.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Except that when I got mine, I read the entire instructions and nowhere did it mention you could trim the plugs. The plugs were noticeably different from my previous pair of GE1s, and I broke some fins in the process of installing them. Maybe there are instructions now on your site and in the boxes, but not when I got my GA1s. As a result of the broken fins, I lost a plug on my first ride. And in my case, I was sent free plugs under warranty! This small gesture made me confident about your company, and it seems a small price to pay to avoid justified complaints like these. If I were moldau94, I'd be pissed. Had you told me to spent $14 to get replacements, I'd have complained in this very thread and reconsidered buying Ergon again.

Perhaps you are unaware that some batches of your grips did not have that explanation in the manual, but I can assure you moldau94 is right. I think you should send him new plugs under warranty, as you did for me, or at the very least make this a $5 shipped item. My 2 cents.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

My Rip9 has Ergon grips. At first I wasn't sure I would keep them, but after riding my other bike with regular round grips I realized real quick how much I like them. YMMV.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone here tried the new GA1 EVO grips? Are they really more dampening? I find the old versions were very hard.

EDIT: Never mind. I just realized from reading this thread that the EVO is the same as the leichtbau. Nice marketing stunt there, changing the name.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

polymathic said:


> EDIT: Never mind. I just realized from reading this thread that the EVO is the same as the leichtbau. Nice marketing stunt there, changing the name.


The GA1 Evo is a completely redesigned GA1. Yes, there is increased damping thanks to use of a new compound. Is it leichtbau rubber? Yes. But a different version from the previous years utilizing rubber from Germany. The rubber in all our grips in 2012 is utilizing new rubber, which handles UV light better, is softer, lighter in weight, and more durable. The GA1 Evo has a new inner core to allow +/- dampening in various spots of the grip. The clamp weight is reduced due to a new material called GFK. This is the same material used in our non-carbon barend grips. The GA1 Evo also only comes in 1 size....vs. 2 sizes seen in the past. The GA1 Evo is a slimmer grip....similar to the former GA1-Small.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey, just wanted to post up my thoughts on the new GS series. Been using GX series for the last 3.5 years and was pretty happy with them (despite both my GX1s being the ones that easily broke/tore), find that they work well for technical riding and still provide good support for smoother and longer sit and spin type riding. Well since the GS series came out I was interested in getting a pair to try, so when I ordered some parts earlier this month I ordered a set and let me tell you, big improvement for me over the GXs - big improvement in the stiffness of the palm piece, yet softer rubber. I find that the stiffer palm area helps in transferring input better and just plain feels better. So I just had to order some stuff last week and ordered another pair for my other bike


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love my gx1's but the new GA1 in red is awesome looking. Hummm decisions.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If you liked the GX1s, then def give the GS1s a try, but make sure and get the Small - it's about the same size as the GX1.

Geoff, could you post pics of the SM and L GS1 grips please? Curious as I went with Small expecting them to be a bit smaller than the GX1s, but in fact if they are any smaller I'll be surprised, so curious how big the L are as I have very large hands and the GX and S GS are plenty big enough for them.



zippinveedub said:


> I love my gx1's but the new GA1 in red is awesome looking. Hummm decisions.


----------



## 620Dark (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been using mine about 2 mos now with riding every other day. Initially I disliked them intensely whenever I was aimed downhill. Forgot my normal padded palm riding gloves one day and wore my non padded motorcycle gloves, changed the entire experience. The padding seemed to increase my ulnar pressure and put my wrists and hands into funky position. While having no padding from the moto gloves fixed those issues. That being the case, I always wear the moto gloves now and love the grips.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The GS1 Small and Large are the same length and have the same wing size. The Small and Large refers to the thickness of the grip. If you like grips that feel fat in your hand, order Large. If you like a thinner grip, order Small. Visually when looking down at the Small and Large there is no difference. Only way to see any difference is to put the grips side by side and look through the inside of them.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

polymathic said:


> Except that when I got mine, I read the entire instructions and nowhere did it mention you could trim the plugs. The plugs were noticeably different from my previous pair of GE1s, and I broke some fins in the process of installing them. Maybe there are instructions now on your site and in the boxes, but not when I got my GA1s. As a result of the broken fins, I lost a plug on my first ride. And in my case, I was sent free plugs under warranty! This small gesture made me confident about your company, and it seems a small price to pay to avoid justified complaints like these. If I were moldau94, I'd be pissed. Had you told me to spent $14 to get replacements, I'd have complained in this very thread and reconsidered buying Ergon again.
> 
> Perhaps you are unaware that some batches of your grips did not have that explanation in the manual, but I can assure you moldau94 is right. I think you should send him new plugs under warranty, as you did for me, or at the very least make this a $5 shipped item. My 2 cents.[/
> 
> I saw this and wonder why Ergon sent this guy bar end plugs under warranty, but I had the same issue a while back and was asked to pay $14?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, so the Large is more like the original grips then in thickness. Maybe you guys need to do a renaming and call them normal and fat instead.



ERGON said:


> The GS1 Small and Large are the same length and have the same wing size. The Small and Large refers to the thickness of the grip. If you like grips that feel fat in your hand, order Large. If you like a thinner grip, order Small. Visually when looking down at the Small and Large there is no difference. Only way to see any difference is to put the grips side by side and look through the inside of them.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


----------



## Wrex Everything (Oct 29, 2006)

Jeff from Ergon - 
Are the GA1 Evo the same length as the GA1 Large? I have the GA1 Large and need a new pair, but I want to make sure they're not shorter. For me, the problem is not so much the diameter of the grip, but that the ulnar aspect of my hand will hang off the outboard side of the average length grip....


----------



## DudeNudem (Jun 11, 2012)

First, I have the GP1's and love them - I'll be putting them on every bike I buy from now on.

SECOND: since there is an ergon employee posting to this thread - did you realize the Lifetime TV channel is using a logo that is pretty much 97% yours? Close enough that I would think a cease and desist letter would be in order. My wife was watching something on that channel the other night and I saw the logo and was pretty floored...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Been running the GP-1's for about a year now...Love em but have had the same problem with the end caps. I was a little curious when I bought them, why the end caps had square plugs that would in no way fit into the end of my bars? I did just trim them up a bit, but made them completely useless when I took them out to put the grips on a different bike. Not a deal breaker though.


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Been running the GP-1's for about a year now...Love em but have had the same problem with the end caps. I was a little curious when I bought them, why the end caps had square plugs that would in no way fit into the end of my bars? I did just trim them up a bit, but made them completely useless when I took them out to put the grips on a different bike. Not a deal breaker though.


I remedied this by going with FlyBike barend plugs in a natural gum color - they also needed to be trimmed, but are indestructible!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

stratosrally said:


> I remedied this by going with FlyBike barend plugs in a natural gum color - they also needed to be trimmed, but are indestructible!


Thanks for the suggestion!

Has anyone purchased the Hope Grip Doctor? Thoughts??
Grip Doctor - Hope Grip Doctor Product Details.


----------



## crosscountryman (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been using them on my commuter for years, and love the larger platform they offer. I use them on my Cannondale Scalpel as well, but I have not noticed them making it harder for more technical riding. I'm kind of a novice.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Without having to read this whole thread... : )

Ergon GP1 Slipping Remedy?
Just bought a pair and they cannot be tightened enough on my carbon bar. Even when I go WAY past the torqueing limit. I've read that this is a common problem. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

According to Google, I have to sand the gloss off the bar and add carbon paste.
Has this worked for anyone?


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

I have green GX's and large GC2's w/ barends.

Honestly, the only real benefit I have seen is when bikepacking. Multi-day trips is where the GX's have made a noticeable difference. General aches and fatigue isn't as bad. Better than with round, foam grips.

Most 30mile rides I do, I run Perl Izumi gloves and Ritchey WCS foam grips. Perfectly fine.

I have completely ditched the GC's. They are heavy, the barends aren't long enough, and they provide very little added comfort for me.


----------



## Bro_cro_xc (Mar 18, 2006)

Just one feedback:

I owned Ergon GA1 and GA1-evo grips and sold them because of single issue:
too wide clamps!
Why?
As grips are designed for technical terrains, while riding on such terrains I try to hold bars as wide as possible. So on the very end of the bar is where I need the best grip! On current design it is not possible to achieve because clamp is wider then usual and very slippery and to be honest, do not make me feel safe.
I suggest to reduce clamp width as much as possible in order to increase usable rubber area with grip.
Then I will be happy to buy your grips again because on all other areas it is very good product and with such improvements it would superb!

Cheers,
Bro


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

This model is being re-designed for 2014, will be shown at Eurobike and Interbike. Clamp is moving inboard and a new softer more responsive rubber compound is being used.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Bro_cro_xc (Mar 18, 2006)

ERGON said:


> This model is being re-designed for 2014, will be shown at Eurobike and Interbike. Clamp is moving inboard and a new softer more responsive rubber compound is being used.
> 
> Jeff K
> Ergon USA


Brilliant! Good job Ergon 
Can't wait to get one pair for myself!


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

hey jeff...when will the new GA1's be released to the market and how much would it cost?
Glad you put the clamp inboard so we can use the full length of the bar.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The GA1 will remain the same. The new inboard clamp model will be called the GE1. This is a 2014 product, so likely not going to start showing up at the retail level until May 2014. I'll know more after Interbike in a few weeks.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious if you guys have looked at the GX1 thickness where the thumb "clamps" the bar? I've found this diameter for me is too small, wish it was bigger, confirmed this trying a pair of the OURY Mtn grips. While I missed the support of the wing, I really liked the extra diameter of the grip. Also wish the wing went a bit further along the grip for people with bigger hands. As to the two sizes, don't like the changes to the Large over the Small, thing the actual grip area doesn't need to get any bigger except in where I mentioned.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The GX1 is discontinued, replaced by the GS1 a few years back. Where as the GX1 was available in 1 size, the GS1 is available in 2 sizes; Small and Large. If you want thicker, look at the GS1-Large. The size difference relates to thickness. The Small and Large in all our grip models offer the same length grip and same wing size. Only difference between the Small and Large is the thickness in your hand.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff K- Were the GX1 grips sort of a medium size, or closer to the new GS1 small or large? I'm asking because I am thinking of getting a set (sale) but I have pretty big hands.

Thanks!


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

GX1 would be similar to the GS1-Small. The GS1-S is just a tiny bit thicker than the former GX1. If you liked the GX1, get the GS1-Small.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion, I was talking about the GS1 grips - have 4 pairs, all SM. As far as I understood it, the thickness is not only in the area I mention, but alo by the wing, which in mine and several others opinions doesn't need to be any thicker so you can maintain a go wrap around the grip, but the thumb area definitely does need to be for bigger hands as it lets you relax your grip since you don't have to hold it to the smaller diameter. Have installed the LG for someone on their bike, so know how it feels and although they're smaller than me _(they made the mistake and ordered the LG)_ they agreed when they tried my SM that the wing area didn't need to be any thicker on the LG, just the thumb area.


----------



## CycloArt (Aug 29, 2013)

Love the Ergon GP3 grips. I'm an older rider in my 50s with hands that go numb after about half an hour. Made the switch to Ergon GP3 and what a difference. I took a 3+ hour ride last weekend without any pain or numbness... Great product!


----------

